# NTT datnoid compatible with African cichlids? Tank Upgrade!



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am currently looking into upgrading my aquarium set up to a much larger system and was wondering if this could/would work.

Right now,
Aquarium #1 100 Gallon
African Cichlids/ Central American
2x yellow lab 4in (known to get aggressive when larger)
1x zebra mbuna 3in (most aggressive in tank, visible set of tiny teeth)
2x yellow tail acei 3in
2x venustus 3in
2x peacock cichlid 3.5in
1x starry night cichlid 5in (most picked on but can stand its ground)
1x jaguar cichlid 9in (very docile toward entire aquarium, but an aggressive eater)

Aquarium #2 100 Gallon
Male Motoro Stingray 9in disk (very active) / not feeding it live foods only frozen.
NTT Datnoid 7in (only comes out at night and when stingray sleeps, timid/ hiding most of the day in a corner)
Red Oscar 7in (steals all the food)

I haven not decided yet between a 240 gallon - 300 gallon aquarium yet, but would like to merge these two aquariums into one larger setup.

I plan on giving the red oscar a seperate home it will not be included in the move. I have seen stingrays compatible with cichlids before (not stating that the specific one I have will work). I plan on possibly adding another stingray in the future, or other NTT datnoids if it is possible. I am also aware of the African cichlid and central american cichlid mix and have found compatible fish in Aquarium #1.

Q. Will the NTT Datnoid 7in be fine with African / Central American cichlids? (as it is larger than most of the fish in Aquarium #1)
- Has it been done before with any success?
- Can it be done at all?
- If I add an addition of another NTT datnoid or two will its chances be greater? (again larger than the mbunas, not so worried if the NTT Datnoid is the aggressor.)
- Are other datnoid types more suitable for this?
- Aquarium upgrade size thoughts? based on footprint.

Thanks in advance,

Any advice really helps.


----------

